# Slow post rate



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

Is anyone else have "Cannot Find Server" pop up when they go to reply to a post? Things seem to be slow for me today. Maybe just my relic of a machine?


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been having this problem, too, Alix.  It happens not only when I post but when I try to view threads.  There's no rhyme or reason as to when, as far as I can tell.  Sometimes it works just fine, too.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 10, 2005)

Me three. I'm having these online hiccups every once in a while.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2005)

No problem here.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2005)

All's right in my part of the world.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm having the same trouble occasionally and randomly.  Seems fairly OK today.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2005)

It happened to me today - it might just be an influx of spiders - that's only a guess.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2005)

right after I posted the message above I got the "cannot find server" message.  maybe I spoke too soon!


----------



## middie (Mar 10, 2005)

happens to me every once in awhile. so i hit my back button and it takes me right back to where i was and it seems fine for awhile after that.


----------



## nicole (Mar 10, 2005)

It's been happening to me ever since we got the new site. I got so used to it I just click on it twice.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Is anyone else have "Cannot Find Server" pop up when they go to reply to a post? Things seem to be slow for me today. Maybe just my relic of a machine?


 
Alix, that happens to me occasionally, but I blame MSN not this site.  Sometimes it says 'does not exist.'  Today it does seem slow, but sometimes we all have a bad day.


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I am going to attribute it to hiccups. This is new for me, so I will wait and hopefully it will all work itself out.


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

OK, today when posting it told me cannot find server, but when I checked, my post was there. What the?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2005)

that has happened to me also alix. it seems that the site does get your post, but for some reason your isp gives you back the default screen for when you've entered an invalid url. i often see that screen for a split second, before i'm redirected back to the site.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

I am now having lots of problems here. Its real frustrating.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 12, 2005)

Same here, I can't reply to anything except for this thread, probably.

yep


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

DC, we're working on it. If you hit Reply twice and submit twice, that has worked for me. I will be alert for double posts and be ready to delete. Give er a go.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

This sucks:!:


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2005)

At least you're posting now!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2005)

*Kep me posted on this...*

Plese let me know if you keep having troubles.  I turned off the apache logs which was taking a huge amount of bandwidth to write the log files on the server.  So I am hoping this reduces the disk write issue that I think was causing the submitted posts to screw up....

Post here if it keeps happening.


----------

